
Tell HN: Happy Holidays fam, what a time to be alive - chirau
Live a little, people die a lot
======
yungGeez
[http://genius.com/Drake-under-ground-kings-lyrics](http://genius.com/Drake-
under-ground-kings-lyrics)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_a_Time_to_Be_Alive](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_a_Time_to_Be_Alive)
\- Drake & Future

"Live a little, people die a lot" "What a time to be alive" Clever.

Happy Holidays to you too!

------
huac
Really big rings, for the HN team.

------
hluska
Happy Holidays to you too!! :)

------
J_Darnley
Oh please. This is a shit time to be alive. Too late to explore the world and
too early to explore the universe. Not that we'll ever get to that second
part. The world we live in is going to the dogs. Where is a nice total war or
apocalyptic event when you want one?

~~~
rayj
We have this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SENS_Research_Foundation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SENS_Research_Foundation),
this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CRISPR](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CRISPR),
and this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_learning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_learning).

Btw Elon Musk/spacex is trying to to make humans an interplanetary species.

~~~
J_Darnley
I will be too old or dead or just too poor before any of that is available.

